# D&D General Delisting titles on the DMs Guild



## hojulation

It occurred to me as I read through all the different ways people are suggesting to protest the proposed changes to the OGL, that I haven't seen DMs Guild creators suggest delisting their content. 

Now, I know full well, the terms of putting content up on DMs Guild. I know it becomes property of WotC. I've also heard the argument that the amount of revenue they actually generate from the Guild is small, but the visibility of products for sale is in the hands of the creator, as in, I can remove my documents and pull the listing down. If WotC would want it back up, they would have to do the physical work of loading these things back in.

I'm curious if any of the DMs Guild creators have considered this as a form of protest. I don't know who on here actually produces content, but my own decision has been to stop buying WotC products (and I'm likely to not renew my DDB subscription when it comes due) but I realized it felt hypocritical of me to somehow say that the content I had on the Guild was ok, because at least I was getting paid or something.

TLDR: DMs Guild creators, have you thought about delisting your products?


----------



## eyeheartawk

Considering that by publishing on the DMs Guild they are exempt from most of the new OGL stuff (as it is considered a separate agreement, this gets called out specifically in the 1.1 text) and that they've already accepted terms that are arguably worse in some respects by publishing there; I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## delericho

I wouldn't expect any DM's Guild creators to delist their products. For the most part they're not affected, and only liable to hurt themselves.

The one thing I would suggest they look out for (at least any that do a mix of DM's Guild and OGL products) is that WotC could change the conditions of DMG, requiring creators to sign away their right to use the OGL1.0 in future - that is, duplicating the "poison pill" of OGL1.1.


----------



## Remathilis

I'd be interested in knowing if there is any advantage to using OGL 1.1 vs DMs Guild for a small to medium sized publisher?


----------



## delericho

Remathilis said:


> I'd be interested in knowing if there is any advantage to using OGL 1.1 vs DMs Guild for a small to medium sized publisher?



IIRC, DM's Guild takes a cut of all revenue, while with the OGL you only pay above $750. So for the small publisher, there is that benefit.

The downsides of OGL being that DM's Guild allows you to use a load of D&D IP that OGL doesn't allow... and that you'd have to be mad to sign up to OGL 1.1.


----------



## Remathilis

delericho said:


> IIRC, DM's Guild takes a cut of all revenue, while with the OGL you only pay above $750. So for the small publisher, there is that benefit.
> 
> The downsides of OGL being that DM's Guild allows you to use a load of D&D IP that OGL doesn't allow... and that you'd have to be mad to sign up to OGL 1.1.



I guess if you're not trying to earn a living writing D&D modules, DMsG is a better bet. Access to IP is a far bigger draw than duty-free below 750k if you think this is only going to help fund your crippling dice addiction. 

But afaik, 1.1 and DMsG have a lot of the same drawbacks (revokable at any time, claim to your work, etc).


----------

